# Desire kidded! Story added.



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Desire kidded at 11:30 with :kidred: :kidblue: . They are Nubian/Alpine. I will try and put a video of the second one being born later.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Couldn't fit all of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Pretty babies!! Congratulations!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Aw! So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

congrats! soo cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

They're adorable!!!! Congratulations! :applaud:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

So sweet!  Congrats!!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

So cute!!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Here is the video. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf7f6gYM ... e=youtu.be

Don't mind us talking in the background.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

 That 3rd pic down......and watching them be born never gets old!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Lovely! Way too cute!
:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Cuties!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

Adorable! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

How cute....congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded!*

The buck is named Pryyne which is Finnish for "of the dark hair, Brown"
The doe is Tuulia which is Finnish for "winds". Tulli is wind but it sounds cuter with the A on the end. They were born on a very windy day. We had gusts up to 48 mph that day.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded! Names added.*

Great names. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Desire kidded! Names added.*

I love those names... :hi5:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Desire kidded! Names added.*

Okay I finally have time to write about it. I went out to feed the animals, and she wouldn't get on the milk stand. When I finally got her up, she wouldn't eat her grain. I checked her ligaments and they were gone. Her udder was strutted. I put her in the kidding pen, and ran and fed the other animals. I came back and sat with her in the pen. She started having contractions at about 9:30. At 11:00 she was starting to push. She never stopped chewing her cud. She would go: Chew, chew,chew: contractions hits, she pushes, chew, push, chew, push, chew, chew, chew until the next one hits. At 11:26 the first one arrived. At that point she stopped chewing so she could lick it. At 11:32 the second came. She licked them dry and they were both up and eating within an hour. I gave her some warm water flavored with maple suryp. She won't let the other goats even THINK of looking at her babies. It is so funny. She just charges the fence and when that doesn't work she reaches through and bites them. Yesterday she ran out of milk but the kids' tummies were quite firm so they had obviously had just drank it all. The kids are only 5#. The last kids weighed an average of seven pounds and there were four of them! Poor Sari no wonder she couldn't walk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is a good momma....sounds like... it all went very well.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

